# Quilting Pattern in the Public Domain



## Little Quacker in NC

I haven't been able to get online for awhile so, sorry about not repling to this topic (Grrrrr! dag gummed computer!).I wanted to address it again as I think it's interesting and a good topic for discussion.

There are indeed thousands of quilt patterns in the Public Domain which anyone can make and do anything they like with them. You cannot use an "original block pattern" that someone has come up with though without the originators permission. Also you cannot use anyones pattern that they have drafted/drawn and had published/printed themselves if you want to sell it. You can only use it for yourself.

You CAN however use any of the hundreds of older patterns that have been around for many decades by not using someone elses pattern to make them but drafting your own. That is really easy. For instance, Anyone can make a " 9 patch Block", don't need a pattern for this, and just add any of your own embellishments that you want . I like adding appliqued shapes to 9 or 4 patch blocks. You can do the same with any block you see that's out there as long as it is not a new original design. You can set a pattern on point for something different.

The list is endless....Churn Dash, Shooting Star, Ohio Star, Log Cabin, Courthouse Steps, Road to Whatever, Flower Baskets, Around the World, Pieced Sail Boats(lots of these and they are really fun!). These are all easy to tell how they are made. All of these "Common Blocks" can be made to sell. Just stick to these traditional blocks and don't use someone elses pattern to make them. It's the physical pattern on paper or plastic that's copywrited not the block, unless, as I said, it's a new original that's not been seen or done before like for instance a McKena Ryan.

You can even photograph the block and then draft your own pattern from that.

There is a book " The Encyclopedia of Pieced Quilt Patterns" by Barbara Brackman that is a good resource for this.

I make up my own animal patterns for applique by rough sketching a photograph or whatever. Then I change it to look pleasing to me and then I have a fun applique pattern. You can do this with children's coloring books too.

Just wanted to sort of clarify my thinking on this. Hope you guys will chime in with your thoughts and observations too as it's something we need to be aware of and a fun topic too.

Thanks! LQ



.


----------



## Karen

Websites, such as Quilters Cache, are copyrighted. That means they are not public domain. You can use a pattern for your own use, but not to sell or make quilts to sell from those patterns.


----------

